#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο αυτόνομης θέρμανσης με ηλεκτροβάνες

## saradis1

Καλημέρα/καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι. 
Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω, πριν μιλήσω σχετικά με το ερώτημα μου, όλους τους συναδέλφους που με βοήθησαν απ'όταν γράφτηκα με διάφορα θέματα στα πρώτα μου βήματα και μπόρεσα να ανέβω ένα σκαλοπάτι απο την πλήρη απειρία μου. 
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει κάποιος συνάδελφος κάποιο ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο για πίνακα αυτονομίας θέρμανσης με π.χ 3-4 ή περισσότερες  ηλεκτροβάνες. Δεν γνωρίζω πολλά για θέρμανση αλλα αυτή τη στιγμή μου χρειάζεται οτιδήποτε μπορείτε να με διαφωτίσετε σχετικά με το ηλεκτρολογικό κομμάτι για αυτόνομη θέρμανση διαμερισμάτων για πολυκατοικία. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τη θέρμανση θα κάνω άλλο post για να μην παραβώ τους κανόνες του forum. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

